# Datalogger/Dataplotter v2.1 schreibt keine Daten auf



## Lex (9 Februar 2017)

Hallo alle zusammen,


hoffe mir kann mal wieder jemand helfen.
Es geht um den Datalogger Baustein von Wago. Nach der installation der Datei auf dem Controller um die Webanwendung benutzten zu können habe ich mich direkt an die Programmierung gemacht. So wie es aussieht funktioniert nahezu alles. Jedoch werden keine Daten wenn ich mir die .csv Datei ansehen, nicht mit geschrieben, lediglich nur Datum und Uhrzeit (siehe Bild). 
Das Programm ist stark an den Anwendungshinweis von Wago gebunden, das jedoch leider für Codesys v2.3 beschrieben ist und dort der Baustein etwas anders zu Programmieren ist. Ich glaube auch das die Variable "xFirstCycle" für mich irrelevant ist und dies normalerweise weggelassen werden kann. Jedoch müsste mir jemand erklären für was genau es gut sein soll und was genau dann alles dazugehört (in der Datei Datenplotter-->init  erste Zeile). Ebenso gab es Probleme mit dem Setzten der einzelnen Variablen in der Datei "init". Hier muss von mir manuell sFilename, bDatalogger_type usw. (die gesamte Datei) manuell ergänzt werden, obwohl es eigentlich schon deklariert ist.
Im Bild "Die zu logende Daten" werden auch die Werte in der Variablen "GVL:Channels_Datalogger[1] / [2]" übernommen, jedoch wie schon erwähnt nicht in die .csv Datei übernommen.

Außerdem habe ich herausgelsen das eine csv-Datei täglich angelegt werden kann was ich auch eingestellt habe. Ist es jedoch ebenso möglich eine Datei pro Monat und Jahr anzulegen? Wenn ja, wie und ob dazu auch gleich die gewissen Ordner angelegt werden können?

Datalogger_offline







Datalogger_online





Die zu loggenden Daten



GVL (Globale Variablen Liste)



Datalogger_init_offline









Hoffe Ihr könnt mir weiter helfen. Die weiteren Bilder sind im nächsten Beitrag zu finden.




Gruß Lex


----------



## Lex (9 Februar 2017)

Datalogger_init_online



CSV Datei


Zusätzlich weiß ich nicht wieso in der CSV Datei im Namen ein "dp" enthalten ist. Würde dies gerne weg haben wenn möglich.


----------



## Lex (13 Februar 2017)

Wollte nochmals nachfragen ob mir jemand weiterhelfen könnte?

Gruß
Lex


----------



## .:WAGO::018636:. (14 Februar 2017)

Hallo Lex,

im Bild Datalogger_init_online ist zu sehen, dass die Kanäle nicht aktiv geschaltet wurden sind. Deshalb die Frage: Rufst du die Aktion init im PRG Datenplotter auf? Dieses ist im Screenshot nicht erkennbar. Wenn nicht, dann werden die Kanäle nicht aufgezeichnet, da Sie nicht initialisiert wurden. 
Die Dateinamenerweiterung dp kommt durch die Aktivierung von AppendDate. Wenn dieses nicht gewünscht wird, dann muss der Namenswechsel selbst programmiert werden. Dieses gibt auch für den Monats- und Jahreswechsel.


----------



## Lex (14 Februar 2017)

Vielen Dank erstmal für die Antwort. Also das Aufrufen des Programms "init" hat tatsächlich gefehlt, nur leider werden dennoch die Werte nicht in CSV Datei geschrieben, obwohl diese im Channel[1] und Channel [2] siehe Bild "Die zu loggenden Daten" mit geschrieben werden. Es wird wie damals nur das Datum und die Uhrzeit in der CSV Datei hinterlegt.

Jetziger Zustand der init Datei:




Kann es daran liegen das die von mir geloggten Zahlen in der Variablen "Channels_Datalogger" sind, diese jedoch in "aValues" sein müssen? Wie ändere ich jedoch dies dann?


----------



## wat84 (16 Februar 2017)

Hallo,

setzt du xCyclicLogging auch auf TRUE? xActivate reicht nicht. Dann funktiniert nur xTrigger.


----------



## Lex (16 Februar 2017)

Hi wat84,

ja setze ich. Hatte es da noch nicht umgestellt gehabt.


----------



## Lex (16 Februar 2017)

Hallo alle zusammen,

wollte mitteilen das ich das Problem behoben habe. Es lag daran das die Variable "Settings_Datalogger.atypChannelConfig[1].xChannelExists" in der For Schleife nur ??? hatte. Jedoch muss diese Variable pro Channel auf TRUE gesetzt werden, damit der FB Datalogger die jeweils genutzten Channels beachtet. Habe somit die For Schleife entfernt und beide angelegte Channels Manuel mit dieser Variablen deklariert. Anschließend noch den FB Datalogger mit dem Eingang "xActivate" Resetet und die alten Daten auf der SD Karte löschen. Jetzt werden zwar die Datan in der CSV Datei gespeichert, habe aber jedoch nicht den richtigen Channel Name. Woran liegt das jetzt? Diese sind normalerweise deklariert in "Verbrauch" und "Stromkosten". Werden jedoch mit der jeweiligen geloggten Zahl beschrieben.



[EDIT]
Behoben.... durch mehrmaligem Reseten und ändern der Setting-Einstellung "bDatalogger_type" hat es irgendwann funktioniert.
[EDIT]

Jetzt hätte ich jedoch noch zwei Fragen: 

Wie könnte man es Realisieren das der Datalogger oder was auch immer, die jeweiligen 30/31 Tage (Daten) zusammen nimmt und die jeweiligen Kosten und Verbrauche summiert und in eine Datei wieder packt, um diese sich dann in einer Monatsansicht im Web Dataplotter anschauen zu können? Dies dann zum Jahr ebenso.

Wie ist es möglich das ARRAY vom Datalogger auf z.B. 20 zu setzen? Wenn man in die eckige Klammer eine 20 rein schreibt, statt dem "MAX_CHANNELS", meckert das Programm nach der Übersetzung.




Gruß Lex


----------

